# Westin Los Cabos



## NNerland (Mar 28, 2017)

The resort opens on Saturday - April 1st.

When we were in St John we asked in our owners meetings when it may be available for "Staroptions" -- they didn't know or think that it was going to be open so soon.

Anyone else seen or heard anything on this resort?    It is complete and all amenities open as of this weekend.   Would be nice to have another resort to exchange into with the nicer finishes.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 28, 2017)

In the WSJ thread - the email from WSJ-VGV HOA BOD also stated it will open April 1st (unless some weird April Fool's joke...).

This Westin Cabo resort is not mentioned on VSE website (Destinations), yet Westin Cancun and Westin Puerto Vallarta are listed, but have asterisk (*) that states that these 'Resort-Hotels' are not available for SOs.

Odd that Westin Cabo not even listed - but other 'Resort-Hotels' (currently discounted) are?

Funny - 10 years later - thread from 2008 (w/ jarta wisdom)
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westin-cabo-san-lucas.87099/#post-636097


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2017)

My guess is that that the renovations for this property were well underway after the hurricane and before Starwood decided to spinoff their timeshare segment. So plans were well in the underway renovating these as hotel units. The other two properties perhaps were in long need of upgrades at the time of the spinoff. So they are further ahead of schedule to convert to timeshare. Why convert recently renovated hotel rooms before converting long overdue for renovation hotel rooms.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 29, 2017)

You can use SPG points for reservations:


*Studio Ocean Villas*

SPG Member Exclusive: Prepaid rate fromUSD 251
or SPG Free Nights for *17,142 Starpoints*

506 ft² / 47 m²
Heavenly Bed and bath with jacuzzi
Living area with pull-out sofa
Kitchenette and washer/dryer
Private furnished balcony

*Sea view, non-smoking: King + Double Sofa Bed*





17,142 Starpoints


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 29, 2017)

Plus they already have a sales center and model unit in Cancun they can use to market the west in there. This is a big advantage, because it makes pre-sales easier. It's also a big reason you often see resort groups have a bunch of resorts in the same place. (Marriott on HHI/Palm Desert, Hilton on Oahu/Vegas, Hyatt in Key West, etc).


----------



## NNerland (Mar 29, 2017)

One of my contacts thought that May will be when we may see this as an option in the SVN Network.   It is coming, more a matter of when.  Also thought that redemption values would be similar to Cancun.  Anxious to see as it would be nice to have another SVN option in Mexico to exchange into, not necessarily own.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2017)

NNerland said:


> One of my contacts thought that May will be when we may see this as an option in the SVN Network.   It is coming, more a matter of when.  Also thought that redemption values would be similar to Cancun.  Anxious to see as it would be nice to have another SVN option in Mexico to exchange into, not necessarily own.


Are you referring specifically to the Los Cabos property, or the one in Cancun? According to this link (you need to log in to see the real details), they are only currently converting the three properties to timeshare.



> *EXCLUSIVE OWNER OFFERS AT THESE GREAT DESTINATIONS
> We are excited to announce that we will be converting these Vistana™ Signature Experiences properties, currently hotels, into stylish vacation villas over time. As an Owner, we're pleased to let you in on exclusive Owner offers at these great hotel destinations.*
> 
> *SHERATON KAUAI RESORT*
> ...



There is no mention of Los Cabos.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 29, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you referring specifically to the Los Cabos property, or the one in Cancun? According to this link (you need to log in to see the real details), they are only currently converting the three properties to timeshare.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mention of Los Cabos.



Exactly - 2 sources have discussed the opening of Westin Cabo as 'Hotel Resort' on Apr 1st - yet not listed anywhere in VSE - but Poipu, Cancun and Puerto Vallarta are listed.

Seems odd.


----------



## The Haileys (Mar 29, 2017)

We did an owner update this morning, and Cabo was brought up. They're looking to have it come online on a few months for Star Option reservations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2017)

I find it highly unlikely that they will open Los Cabos up to StarOption reservations any time soon since it isn't mentioned anywhere on the Vistana website where the other three are specifically mentioned about being converted to timeshare. I think they will continue to operate Los Cabos as a Westin Affiliated/Franchise hotel property. There is heavy construction going on at the Westin in Cancun, thus why they are offering big discounts to owners willing to book there.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 29, 2017)

On the VSE website - it lists Cancun, PV and Poipu as 'Resort Hotels' and states that these are not available with SOs.  They are offering ~20% discounts using cash.

I think we will see these put within VSN eventually (ability to use SO) - they needs sales incentives.  Maybe it is just my hope to have more tropical VSE/VSN WVC resorts available for my impending retirement. 

Regarding these reports on Cabo opening in April 1st - maybe it is meant (in Sales speak) that it will be added with the Cancun/PV/Poipu Hotel Resorts on the VSE Hotel-Resort list. Guess we will find out on Saturday (Apr1).


----------



## Mauiwmn (Mar 30, 2017)

I called the Elite line a few weeks ago to ask if and when Cabo would be in the VSN system.  I was told the resort will move to VSN from the hotel side sometime in 2018.  They will operate as a hotel until they transfer to VSN.  

Even though they are reopening the resort 4/1, the construction is not complete.  There will be ongoing construction and conversion to villas throughout 2017.

We decided to hold off on visiting this location until the construction is completed and reservations can be made with Star Options.  

Rep also said they were told that VSN hopes to announce the opening of new VSN locations every 6 months starting with Nanea's official opening in June.  Cabo most likely next in Jan 2018 and others mentioned Cancun/PV/Poipu will follow.  Only time will tell....


----------



## NNerland (Mar 30, 2017)

These are the resorts that were spun into Vistana at the time of the SVO spinoff -- a review for many.
Westin Los Cabos is one -- the resort opens April 1st -- as many have confirmed it will eventually come online for SVN just a matter of when.    I am thinking May as my contact is pretty good with information and when they don't have the information they are very vague.   When asked they were more specific.  I have heard 2018 in the past too...but will hold off until all is done and options program is rolled out.  I was most curious on "Seasons" and Villa Layouts too.   Sounds like information is coming and it will come as they will want to get selling.

Benefit from additional anticipated inventory at Westin Los Cabos, Westin Cancun, Westin Puerto Vallarta, Sheraton Kauai, and Sheraton Steamboat – owned properties Starwood expects to transfer to the new entity for future timeshare development
Cancun is under construction very soon - the new 2nd resort (a make over of the Westin Cancun) -- I haven't heard anything on Puerto Vallarta yet.  We were there last year for a nigh before Punta Mita and it will be a nice resort when they redo it.

I however, don't like the "Hotel" conversions as much these days.   Bay Vista was a Hotel Conversion where they tore down to the concrete and rebulit.   I like the layout better.  The Hotel "rebuild" tends to be smaller and doesnt' seem to flow as well due to limited space and lack of add on.   But most often - location, location.  Would rather have options as any Villa is better than a Hotel Room.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2017)

I was looking at the Westin Hotels site about this property. Has it always been a "Villas" type property. Here are the room types they currently have

*Studio Ocean Villas*
(46 rooms)
506 Square Feet / 47 Square Meters;4']4[l\

Each Studio Ocean View Villa invites guests to gaze at the Pacific from the comfort of a private furnished balcony. Sliding-glass doors lead inside, where elegant tiles run throughout a spacious open floorplan with contemporary hues and millwork accents.

Host small gatherings in the cozy living area with an inviting sleeper sofa—which sleeps two guests.

State-of-the-art technology includes a 55-inch flat screen TV with a Blu-ray player, a Bose® Wave® AM/FM/CD system, and wireless High Speed Internet Access.

The nearby kitchenette is well equipped with a two-burner cooktop, a microwave, a compact refrigerator with an icemaker, a dishwasher, and more, as well as three countertop barstools. A washer and dryer provide additional home-like conveniences.


*One-Bedroom Ocean Villas*
768 Square Feet / 71 Square Meters

Delight in serene Pacific views during downtime on a One-Bedroom Ocean Villa’s private furnished balcony. The interior’s clean, contemporary design is exemplified by sleek tile flooring, expertly finished woodwork, and sculptural elements.

Host small gatherings in the cozy living room with an inviting sleeper sofa—which sleeps two guests. State-of-the-art technology includes a 55-inch flat screen TV with a Blu-ray player, a Bose® Wave® AM/FM/CD system, and wireless High Speed Internet Access.

Enjoy a nourishing meal in the privacy of your villa at the dining table for four. The nearby kitchenette is well equipped with a two-burner cooktop, a microwave, a compact refrigerator with an icemaker, a dishwasher, and more. A washer and dryer provide additional home-like conveniences.


*Two-Bedroom Ocean Villas*
(99 rooms)
1,030-1,486 Square Feet / 96-138 Square Meters

Unforgettable Pacific Ocean panoramas await guests of a Two-Bedroom Ocean Villa. Two private furnished balconies—one off the expansive living room, the other off the master bedroom—are relaxing retreats at sunrise and sunset.

Inside, elegant tiles and contemporary neutral hues contrast with works of art and pops of color. A dramatic coffee table anchors a sitting area whose sofa bed sleeps two guests. State-of-the-art technology includes a 55-inch flat screen TV with a Blu-ray player, a Bose® Wave® AM/FM/CD system, and wireless High Speed Internet Access.

Host a memorable meal in the privacy of your villa at the dining table for six. The nearby kitchenette is well equipped with a two-burner cooktop, a microwave, a compact refrigerator with an icemaker, a dishwasher, and more. A washer and dryer provide additional home-like conveniences.


*Governor Suite*
(1 suite)
1,722 Square Feet / 160 Square Meters

The two-bedroom Governor Suite defines luxurious comfort, providing a true home away from home. An expansive balcony allows exquisite views of the sun setting over the Sea of Cortéz. Four guests can comfortably lounge on its furniture, and another six can be served at a nearby dining table.

The interior is beautifully decorated and appointed with premium furnishings. Positioned around a coffee table are a sectional pullout sofa, two lounge chairs, and two side tables. State-of-the-art technology includes a large flat screen TV with a Blu-ray player and wireless High Speed Internet Access.

The nearby kitchen is well equipped with an electric range and hood, a microwave, a full refrigerator with an icemaker, a dishwasher, and more. Its oversized island is complemented by six cushioned barstools. A washer and dryer provide additional home-like conveniences.


*Presidential Suite*
(1 suite)
2,238 Square Feet / 208 Square Meters

Situated on the resort’s top floor, the three-bedroom Presidential Suite has graciously hosted numerous celebrities and world leaders. Overlooking seamlessly endless waters, an oversized balcony is populated by an eight-seat dining table and two lounge chairs.

Behind a wall of glass, tiled floors grace an expansive parlor with an inviting sitting area, whose sectional sofa unfolds to sleep two guests. State-of-the-art technology includes a large flat screen TV with a Blu-ray player and wireless High Speed Internet Access.

Host an unforgettable meal in the privacy of your suite at the dining table for eight. The nearby kitchen is well equipped with a four-burner cooktop, a microwave, a full refrigerator with an icemaker, a dishwasher, and more. Its oversized island is complemented by six cushioned barstools. A washer and dryer provide additional home-like conveniences.

At the end of the day, retreat to one of three separate bedrooms—each contains a large TV and a king-size Heavenly® Bed with lofty layers of pure white bedding. The sleek master bedroom is furnished with a variety of handmade ceramics and other original artwork.


It looks like every room includes a kitchenette with cook-top and small dishwasher. Seems similar to the studio units at Lagunamar.  Looking at photos of the 1BR, it doesn't look like a true 1BR with an separate and enclosed bedroom but rather a separate area that is separated with a quarter wall.

It seems that this property is perhaps the closest of any of the three to sales. At least based on the units. Not sure if all the paperwork is in order to convert it to and sell it as timeshare.

Perhaps this Los Cabos isn't listed on the Vistana site in any way because it really isn't open for occupancy at the moment. The other three properties are selling rooms for cash nights. It will be interesting to see what the SOs come out at. Can't imagine what they will be for the suites


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 30, 2017)

From the Dec 16 10-K filing
https://www.last10k.com/sec-filings/ilg#fullReport

Outlook

"We expect additional consolidation within the vacation ownership industry leading to increased competition in our businesses. This leads to challenges for our external exchange business that relies on new buyers for additional members. Through the growth of our proprietary clubs, we plan to increase customer engagement and generate new members.

Our vacation ownership sales and financing businesses are positioned to grow through development of additional phases at existing resorts, converting properties to vacation ownership, adding resorts in attractive markets and expanding our sales distribution capabilities. Over the next year we plan to open The Westin Los Cabos Resort Villas & Spa, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas, as well as additional phases at the following resorts:

The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert;

The Westin St. John Resort Villas; and

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch.


Additionally, we are scheduled to open four sales centers in 2017 in Maui, Los Cabos, Key West and Bonita Springs. As we expand our sales distribution, we have faced competition for talent."


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 30, 2017)

Other interesting things from the same filing: 

"Approvals for Expansion—Our ability to expand our vacation ownership business and remain competitive could be harmed if Starwood or Hyatt does not consent to our use of their trademarks at new resorts we acquire, develop or propose to franchise in the future.

Under the terms of our master license agreements, we must obtain Starwood’s approval to use Westin® and Sheraton® brands and Hyatt’s approval, to use the Hyatt® brand, in each case in connection with vacation ownership projects we acquire, develop or propose to franchise in the future. Starwood or Hyatt may reject a proposed project if, among other things, the project does not meet applicable brand standards or is reasonably likely to breach applicable contractual or legal restrictions. If Starwood or Hyatt does not permit us to use the brand in connection with our development or acquisition plans, our ability to expand our business and remain competitive may be materially adversely affected. The requirement to obtain consent to our expansion plans, or the need to identify and secure alternative expansion opportunities if we do not obtain approval, may delay implementation of our expansion plans and cause us to incur additional expense."

"Secondary Market—The sale of VOIs in the secondary market by existing owners could cause our sales revenues and profits to decline.

There is not currently an active, organized or liquid resale market for VOIs, and resale of VOIs generally are made at sales prices substantially below their original customer purchase prices. Existing owners have offered, and are expected to continue to offer, their VOIs for sale on the secondary market. As a result, these sales create additional pricing pressure on our sale of VOIs, which could cause our sales revenues and profits to decline. In addition, if the secondary market for VOIs becomes more organized or financing for such resales becomes more available, our ability to sell VOIs could be adversely impacted and/or the resulting availability of VOIs (particularly where the VOIs are available for sale at lower prices than the prices at which we would sell them) could cause the volume of vacation ownership inventory that we are able to repurchase to decline, which could adversely affect our sales revenues. Further, unlawful or deceptive third‑party VOI resale schemes involving VOIs in our resorts could damage our reputation and brand value or impact our ability to collect management fees, which may adversely impact its sales revenues and results of operations."

"Sufficiency of Maintenance Fee Collection and Budgeting—Our continued management of HOAs depends on their ability to collect sufficient maintenances fees.

Our management fees from HOAs are derived from maintenance fees levied on the owners by the associations. These maintenance fees also fund the operation, maintenance and improvements for the property. Many of the properties that we manage do not receive subsidies or resale services for foreclosed inventory from the developer. Once an association begins to experience a high default rate, if it is unable to foreclose and resell units to paying owners, the situation worsens as the maintenance fees on remaining owners continually increase to cover expenses. If the HOAs that we manage are unable to levy and collect sufficient maintenance fees to cover the costs to operate and maintain the resort properties, such properties may be forced to close or file bankruptcy and may terminate our management agreements."

"Permissions—Following the closing of the Vistana transaction, additional permissions may be required in order to market to potential customers....Because Vistana’s relationship with Starwood has changed as a result of the acquisition by ILG, for purposes of “do not call” and similar legislation in some jurisdictions, it may be more difficult for Vistana to utilize customer information it obtains from Starwood in the future, and as a result, maintain compliance with applicable legislation. This could diminish the effectiveness of existing marketing practices and adversely affect the business."

"Our Exchange and Rental segment results are susceptible to variations in economic conditions, particularly in its largest vacation rental market, Hawaii. According to the Hawaii Tourism Authority, visitor arrivals by air in Hawaii increased 3.1% while visitor expenditures increased 4.2% for the year ended December 31, 2016 compared to the prior year.

As of the latest forecast (February 2017), the Hawaii Department of Business, Economic Development and Tourism forecasts increases of 1.5% in visitors to Hawaii and 2.9% in visitor expenditures in 2017 over 2016."

"An increasingly important part of the value proposition we provide to our members consists of rentals. In the Interval Network, Getaways provide additional discounted vacation opportunities for members without the need to exchange their VOIs. Our proprietary clubs rent inventory in order to provide exchange opportunities to branded hotels through the SPG and Hyatt Gold Passport/World of Hyatt programs, as applicable. These rentals and our Aqua-Aston business are sensitive to general economic conditions, inventory supply and pricing in the applicable markets."


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> Additionally, we are scheduled to open four sales centers in 2017 in Maui, Los Cabos, Key West and Bonita Springs. As we expand our sales distribution, we have faced competition for talent."


Why wouldn't they already have a sales center in Maui? For both Hyatt and Vistana?


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 3, 2017)

Vistana.com now has a link to Westin Los Cabo's: https://www.vistana.com/destinations/the-westin-los-cabos-resort-villas-spa/overview

"Owner Occupancy is scheduled for early 2018."


----------



## PamMo (Apr 3, 2017)

Just a heads up. It will be a nice option for use with StarOtions within the Vistana network, but if you plan on booking there, you should be aware that the Westin complex (Club Regina, Westin Los Cabos, and Grand Regina) is in the corridor between the towns of San Jose del Cabo and Cabo San Lucas. (See map below from the www.LosCabosGuide.com )  We've stayed in both the Grand Regina and Club Regina (with full access to the Westin resort), and think it has a really spectacular setting, but we always rented a car, and spent a lot of time on the road. You can hike down to the highway and catch a local bus to take you to San Jose or CSL, or you can take a taxi. The local taxi union is very powerful and the fares to town are $20-40USD each way. It is not going to be like Lagunamar, where you're right in the center of things.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 3, 2017)

It will be great to have more options for SO use.
I hope they fix the directions from the airport to the Westin Los Cabos on the Vistana website.

arg... no 1Bd villas (?)


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> It will be great to have more options for SO use.
> I hope they fix the directions from the airport to the Westin Los Cabos on the Vistana website.
> 
> arg... no 1Bd villas (?)


They show 1BR unit types on the hotel website. Not sure why they aren't showing any floor plans for it on the Vistana site.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> It will be great to have more options for SO use.
> I hope they fix the directions from the airport to the Westin Los Cabos on the Vistana website.
> 
> arg... no 1Bd villas (?)


Okay. I looked at the floor plans again. It looks like what they did was turn the former 1BR units along with a studo unit that was beside it. If you look at the area at the top where the two bathroom sinks are, it seems that they put those sinks in front of the former entry way. It would have been nice if they somehow configured that as a 2BR lock off and been able to still reserve the 1BR side or the studio side.






The 2BR villa (non premium) just looks like two studio units configured side by side to make up a 2BR. The square footage seems to fit that as well.






It is nice that there are washer and dryers in all units.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 4, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> It will be great to have more options for SO use.
> I hope they fix the directions from the airport to the Westin Los Cabos on the Vistana website.
> 
> arg... no 1Bd villas (?)



I think this is exciting.  We love Cabo.  We were at Villa del Arco last year and it was nice and close to everything but our previous trip we stayed at the Hilton halfway between the 2 towns and it was $20 each way to either town.  A rental car would be necessary if you want to travel between the 2 towns daily.  We loved San Jose del Cabo much more than Cabo San Lucas so we would probably always  head in that direction.

I've got to say that I think this is superior to the Pulse Propertiies that Marriott is doing.  I'm impressed that Vistana (or Starwood) is still developing real timeshare resorts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> I've got to say that I think this is superior to the Pulse Propertiies that Marriott is doing. I'm impressed that Vistana (or Starwood) is still developing real timeshare resorts.


I do like this too. Though in fairness, Los Cabos is a hotel conversion. Though I think it helps that it was a Villas type of hotel already. So they were able to convert to more traditional type of timeshare unit vs the normal disappointing Marriott type conversion.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2017)

PamMo said:


> Just a heads up. It will be a nice option for use with StarOtions within the Vistana network, but if you plan on booking there, you should be aware that the Westin complex (Club Regina, Westin Los Cabos, and Grand Regina) is in the corridor between the towns of San Jose del Cabo and Cabo San Lucas. (See map below from the www.LosCabosGuide.com )  We've stayed in both the Grand Regina and Club Regina (with full access to the Westin resort), and think it has a really spectacular setting, but we always rented a car, and spent a lot of time on the road. You can hike down to the highway and catch a local bus to take you to San Jose or CSL, or you can take a taxi. The local taxi union is very powerful and the fares to town are $20-40USD each way. It is not going to be like Lagunamar, where you're right in the center of things.



I am interested in learning more about the area. Quick checks make it look like there really isn't much to do around there like you would fine in Cancun or Riviera Maya area where we have traveled previously. I will have to check out the TripAdvisor forum for the area.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 4, 2017)

I think Cabo San Lucas probably has most everything that Cancun does, without the ruins.  Both have beautiful beaches with rough water in many places, good restaurants, sunset cruises, booze cruises, etc.


----------



## Helios (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like there is tub in the balcony of the 2 BR Premium partially blocked by wall.


----------



## okwiater (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like they've added Los Cabos as an option to the Villa Finder. It's not yet functional (i.e. doesn't return any results) but the information from a prior post about reservations being available starting in May seems pretty likely.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 5, 2017)

Helios said:


> Looks like there is tub in the balcony of the 2 BR Premium partially blocked by wall.



Yeah, what's up with that?  It's the tub with a door to nowhere.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 5, 2017)

Helios said:


> Looks like there is tub in the balcony of the 2 BR Premium partially blocked by wall.





LisaRex said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?  It's the tub with a door to nowhere.



OMG that is hilarious.  I didn't even notice that. Door must be to a linen closet for the towels for the tub!! Housekeeping can climb over the tub to refill the closet!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2017)

I am also not a fan of the location of the laundry in the 2BR premium unit. The laundry looks to be in the master bedroom bathroom area. That means if you have two couples traveling together, one has to bring their laundry over to the other couples bathroom to wash. Wish they could have put it in a more common area. I do like how the 2BR premium is 2.5 baths.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 5, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I am also not a fan of the location of the laundry in the 2BR premium unit. The laundry looks to be in the master bedroom bathroom area. That means if you have two couples traveling together, one has to bring their laundry over to the other couples bathroom to wash. Wish they could have put it in a more common area. I do like how the 2BR premium is 2.5 baths.




Are you sure there isn't a washer dryer in the lockoff?  Every Vistana I've been in has had 2 sets.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> Are you sure there isn't a washer dryer in the lockoff?  Every Vistana I've been in has had 2 sets.


There is no 2BR lock off at Los Cabos. See post #22 for the two 2BR floor plans.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 5, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> There is no 2BR lock off at Los Cabos. See post #22 for the two 2BR floor plans.



Oops , you're right.  That really is too bad.  It still looks beautiful.  I wonder how long until we see owner rentals on Redweek?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> Oops , you're right.  That really is too bad.  It still looks beautiful.  I wonder how long until we see owner rentals on Redweek?


It would have been nice to be able to reserve a 1BR. Though it looks like the studios have king beds. The one thing that we don't like about the Lagunamar studios is the queen bed in there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2017)

okwiater said:


> Looks like they've added Los Cabos as an option to the Villa Finder. It's not yet functional (i.e. doesn't return any results) but the information from a prior post about reservations being available starting in May seems pretty likely.


When I tried selecting it this morning, it kept telling me to select a resort even though I had Los Cabos selected. Now I can actually click "Find & Reserve" but it just returns the calendars with the message "Property is currently not accepting reservations."

The resort page indicates the following "Owner Occupancy is scheduled to begin early 2018". I wonder if they will open it up to StarOptions reservations for the May date that is being mentioned several times. It would seem they would like to get some Vistana owners in there to try to sell them the new property for 2018 occupancy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2017)

Oddly, when you search for availabiliy on the Vistana site, it still brings up room options of how they are listed on the hotel site. Not the villa types that they show in the floor plans. They must not have all the units converted or completed yet?

_ETA: It looks like searches just kick you over to the starwoodhotels.com site to display the results._


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if they have a shuttle to Cabo San Lucas?  Is it pretty far from the city?

Thanks


----------



## Maui_ed (Apr 6, 2017)

Julian926 said:


> Does anyone know if they have a shuttle to Cabo San Lucas?  Is it pretty far from the city?
> 
> Thanks


Don't know if they will have a shuttle as a villa resort; they did not as a hotel.  The property is pretty far from both Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo.


----------



## RoverJohn (Apr 6, 2017)

My wife and I just returned from our week at the Grand Regina, the property next to the former Westin Hotel, and now resurrected as a time-share. Workers were busy almost 24 hours a day preparing for the opening April 1. It will be wonderful, as it is a spectacular location with an exceptionally beautiful building and grounds. I am reasonably excited as Vistana Experiences/Starwood has purchased some of the excess inventory of the Grand Regina and I am hoping that they will incorporate existing Grand Regina owners into the Starwood system. The Grand Regina units are a cut above.

My opinion is that Club Regina is one of the most beautiful timeshares with a view of the water that is unmatched, and that the three properties should be a destination of choice. 

BUT, as was noted in an earlier post, the Westin is on the corridor, and while the corridor is such a beautiful drive with a stunning view of the water, the resort is set apart from and between both Cabo and San Jose del Cabo, the town with the airport. Cabs are expensive, so I recommend renting a car. Driving is reasonable, but you should prepare yourself for how to handle round-abouts, turns from the far right lane, or turns from the left lane. Stop lights flash green as the signal is changing, then yellow, then red. And when you rent a car, get the car at the airport to save the expense of the bus to the resort and back to the airport. THIS IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST COST SAVINGS, because you are charged per person. All rentals MUST include Mexican insurance as a basis for your renting. Your individual choice of damage insurance can be your insurance at home? or from your credit card. Confirm this before you come down. When you rent, INSPECT you car for damage and have it noted on your check-out paper. We paid $330 for our rental of a car for a week, about $55 dollars for gas, and appreciated having a car available for us when we wanted it.

And finally, being over 35, and by a lot, we totally recommend San Jose del Cabo. Such a classier area, and the old restored art district has Thursdays for their Art Walk.

RoverJohn


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 6, 2017)

Great input from the gang! 

I wonder what the average cab ride will cost from the Westin to Cabo San Luca.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 6, 2017)

RoverJohn said:


> My wife and I just returned from our week at the Grand Regina, the property next to the former Westin Hotel, and now resurrected as a time-share. Workers were busy almost 24 hours a day preparing for the opening April 1. It will be wonderful, as it is a spectacular location with an exceptionally beautiful building and grounds. I am reasonably excited as Vistana Experiences/Starwood has purchased some of the excess inventory of the Grand Regina and I am hoping that they will incorporate existing Grand Regina owners into the Starwood system. The Grand Regina units are a cut above.
> 
> My opinion is that Club Regina is one of the most beautiful timeshares with a view of the water that is unmatched, and that the three properties should be a destination of choice.
> 
> ...



Sounds great, Cabo is a closer distance  than Cancun, although we really liked Lagunamar. Almost makes me want to get more star options  ... if I could afford it.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 6, 2017)

We use to belong to Raintree Vacation Club - Regina. We stayed there many times and a few years gave it to a Friend that stayed with us a few times and she fell in love with it. The setup was gorgeous. Every Patio had a view of the Ocean and we would watch the Whales play everyday. In the 3 plex Regina was the southern complex. Then the (I guess now former Westin) and it's facilities were also gorgeous. For many years Regina Members had free access to all the facilities at the Westin. Until Raintree and Westin had a falling out. The Grand Regina was the Northern Complex. We toured it. It was very high class. When we were in Cabo last May there were still piles of wrecked/demolished cement around the Westin and there were no doors or Windows installed. We are staying at Regina/Raintree next February with our friend that now owns it. It is such a beautiful location and worth the hassle of having to drive to the location and into town.


----------



## elleny76 (Apr 26, 2017)

Julian926 said:


> Great input from the gang!
> 
> I wonder what the average cab ride will cost from the Westin to Cabo San Luca.


I read somewhere that is $20 each way.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 26, 2017)

Helios said:


> Looks like there is tub in the balcony of the 2 BR Premium partially blocked by wall.





LisaRex said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?  It's the tub with a door to nowhere.


Isn't that the tub in the presidential suite?

Ah, I see now.  Likely access for plant, not storage. Drawn by architect to ensure door clears taps.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 26, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> When I tried selecting it this morning, it kept telling me to select a resort even though I had Los Cabos selected. Now I can actually click "Find & Reserve" but it just returns the calendars with the message "Property is currently not accepting reservations."
> 
> The resort page indicates the following "Owner Occupancy is scheduled to begin early 2018". I wonder if they will open it up to StarOptions reservations for the May date that is being mentioned several times. It would seem they would like to get some Vistana owners in there to try to sell them the new property for 2018 occupancy.


Just told that on May 1 2017 you can begin So reservations for Jan 1 2018 check-in. 

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## carpie99 (Apr 26, 2017)

Any ideas on StarOptions numbers going to be needed for reservations?


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 26, 2017)

carpie99 said:


> Any ideas on StarOptions numbers going to be needed for reservations?


I didn't ask. I speculate,  after all why are we all here if not to speculate wildly that.

Season weeks will look like Cancun.
1-4 being Gold Plus.
5-17 Platinum Plus

I also speculate the platinum plus points will be as below.  

2Br premium sleeping 8 will be a 148100 a week unit, the 2 bed will be a 129800 unit and a studio will be 67100. 

My benchmarks below. 
Weather J F M
Cancun H 81 82 84 L 67 68 71.
Los Cabos 74 77 81 L 54 55 56
Bahamas 78 75 80 L 73 70 73

Los Cabos 2br premium 1206 Sq ft sleeps 8
Cancun 2br LO 1140 Sq ft sleeps 8

Los Cabos 2 bed 900 Sq ft sleeps 6
Harborside 2 bed 888 Sq ft sleeps 6

Los Cabos Studio 414 Sq ft sleeps 4
Cancun studio 400 Sq ft sleeps 4

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 26, 2017)

SMHarman said:


> I didn't ask. I speculate,  after all why are we all here if not to speculate wildly that.
> 
> Season weeks will look like Cancun.
> 1-4 being Gold Plus.
> ...


Are you thinking that those will be the SOs for Platinum Plus season? Or do you think they may try to increase the SOs since all the units at Los Cabos appear to have ocean views? Then perhaps they would up the StarOptions for the Ocean Side units at Lagunamar. I do agree that the seasons should be just about line up with Lagunamar. It will be interesting to see what the seasons and amount of SOs are when they release it, hopefully in less than a week!


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 26, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you thinking that those will be the SOs for Platinum Plus season? Or do you think they may try to increase the SOs since all the units at Los Cabos appear to have ocean views? Then perhaps they would up the StarOptions for the Ocean Side units at Lagunamar. I do agree that the seasons should be just about line up with Lagunamar. It will be interesting to see what the seasons and amount of SOs are when they release it, hopefully in less than a week!


Yes these for PP season. I edited my post for clarity.  WLR is all ocean view so that remains comparable. 

I think increasing the SO on a new  MX resort will just piss off existing owners so greatly. It's not a high cost / high Mf destination like HI or Stj. Even Nanea and WKORV(N) still have most units as 148,100. If your HI / Atlantis etc owner can't book a week here then the exchange logistics start a death spiral.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (Apr 29, 2017)

Wasn't this resort start accepting resies on 1/1/18?  Just checked and it is not accepting them yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2017)

Helios said:


> Wasn't this resort start accepting resies on 1/1/18?  Just checked and it is not accepting them yet.


Can't technically book 8 months out until 5/1/2017. So perhaps, as previously indicated, Monday may be the date to keep an eye out for availability.


----------



## Helios (Apr 29, 2017)

right, I got the dates mixed up.


----------



## mindy35 (Apr 29, 2017)

We visited this property many years ago (OMG, looking back it was 10 years!!!) before the hurricane. We stayed at the Club Regina, which had just been turned over to Raintree, but they had an arrangement with the Westin for full use of the Hotel facilities. The land south of the Westin Hotel, which had originally been designated as the Grand Regina, had recently been abandoned by Starwood as a develop-able property for SVO.

I know that the Westin Regina Hotel had been badly damaged by the Huricane. Is that what is being re-opened in April 2017? At the time, Club Regina was no-where near the caliber of the properties Vistana Owners would expect. Has it been combined with the Westin?

I don't know the status of any of these properties and would love to know if the new Vistana/SO trading partner is the former Club Regina, new buildings on the Westin Hotel property or new development on what was once to be the Grand Regina?

FYI, knowing the topography of the Los Cabos Corridor (high cliff's over the sea) and if my memory serves me right, this was a very steep property with an unswimmable beach (very rough). This allows for many units with beautiful views, sunrises and vistas but just a different experience than Lagunamar, HI, etc.


edit: So a quick google after my post shows that Raintree lists both of the Regina properties a part of their portfolio.

https://www.raintreevacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/mexico/

now I'm really confused. Are they converting the entire Westin Hotel to timeshare?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2017)

Here is a screen shot from Google Maps. I believe it is only the Westin Lost Cabos (circular shaped building) that is being converted to Vistana timeshare.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 29, 2017)

mindy35 said:


> ...I don't know the status of any of these properties and would love to know if the new Vistana/SO trading partner is the former Club Regina, new buildings on the Westin Hotel property or new development on what was once to be the Grand Regina?...



The Vistana timeshare property is in the Westin Hotel section of the sprawling resort property on the point. There were already some really nice, large suites in the hotel, but Vistana is converting them, and other hotel units into timeshares. For now, Raintree Vacation Club will continue to run Club Regina, and be affiliated with Grand Regina. Grand Regina has had a troubled history with the developer/management from the beginning, but the residences are definitely up to Vistana standards. I know many Grand Regina owners wanted to join Starwood, but there has been talk about that since the resort was in the building stage.


----------



## r1lee (Apr 29, 2017)

I stayed here when it was the hotel and it was gorgeous. Reminds me a little of lagunamar on its design.  Glad they turned it into timeshare, I hope vistana keeps on adding.


----------



## Helios (May 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Can't technically book 8 months out until 5/1/2017. So perhaps, as previously indicated, Monday may be the date to keep an eye out for availability.


It's Monday, still not accepting reservations...


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2017)

Helios said:


> It's Monday, still not accepting reservations...


Not surprising... My guess was a long shot.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 2, 2017)

Scary...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ad-near-mexicos-los-cabos-tourist-hub.255200/


----------



## NNerland (May 4, 2017)

Reservation windows are now available - but somewhat limited.  I put in a few January dates and they populated.  Mainly 2 bedroom 148,100.  There appears to be a 176,100 option available, with low availability; so they must have a few that are either bigger or better views.  

I have not been able to find a Star Options chart yet with the rates and options.

For reference and discussion as well - it doesn't appear at least early on that Los Cabos will have a low season weeks 1-4 like Cancun.  That is Cancun's best value, for option value.  We love that time of year and how far you can stretch your options.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2017)

NNerland said:


> Reservation windows are now available - but somewhat limited.  I put in a few January dates and they populated.  Mainly 2 bedroom 148,100.  There appears to be a 176,100 option available, with low availability; so they must have a few that are either bigger or better views.
> 
> I have not been able to find a Star Options chart yet with the rates and options.
> 
> For reference and discussion as well - it doesn't appear at least early on that Los Cabos will have a low season weeks 1-4 like Cancun.  That is Cancun's best value, for option value.  We love that time of year and how far you can stretch your options.


The higher valued 2BR looks to be the 2BR Premium Villa, though they don't differentiate the two in the basic description in the villa finder. Though you can see when you look at the details that the higher SO 2BR has a max occupancy of 8 where the lower value one has a max occupancy of only 6.

I am not overly surprised that January is not a lower season. It doesn't really make sense that it is a lower season at Lagunamar. I wonder if they wish now that they had kept January at Lagunamar as Plat Plus?


----------



## Kildahl (May 6, 2017)

At a recent owners update in California, our salesman stated that Westin Los Cabos would be available through the end of 2017 using SO or SP.


----------



## GregT (May 7, 2017)

So doesn't this suggest something like WKORV's new StarOptions Chart?

176K for a premium 2BR 
148K for a standard 2BR 
95K for a premium 1BR
81K for a standard 1BR

Naturally, this assumes there really are 1BR's, which I still hope they do.  But I would be very happy to see continued usage of the legacy points charts.   I see HGVC starting to be all over with their points requirements and hope that pattern doesn't spread.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SMHarman (May 7, 2017)

SMHarman said:


> I didn't ask. I speculate,  after all why are we all here if not to speculate wildly that.
> 
> Season weeks will look like Cancun.
> 1-4 being Gold Plus.
> ...





GregT said:


> So doesn't this suggest something like WKORV's new StarOptions Chart?
> 
> 176K for a premium 2BR
> 148K for a standard 2BR
> ...


But this is MX not HI. 

Remember WLR was pointed more like Florida at launch. 

MF will be more Mexico that HI or St J as well.  This is mainland not island property. 

That said, we shall see which one of us is right. 

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2017)

GregT said:


> So doesn't this suggest something like WKORV's new StarOptions Chart?
> 
> 176K for a premium 2BR
> 148K for a standard 2BR
> ...


If the floor plans posted on the Vistana site are an indicator, there are no 1BR units. Only the 2BR Premium, 2BR standard and studio. I haven't seen any studio availability with the limited offerings in January and February 2018, but I suspect the studios would be 67,100 during prime, just like they are at Lagumanar.


----------



## SMHarman (May 31, 2017)

GregT said:


> So doesn't this suggest something like WKORV's new StarOptions Chart?
> 
> 176K for a premium 2BR
> 148K for a standard 2BR
> ...


Greg, looks like you were right for premium 2br (sleeps 8) and 2br (6).  

There are no 1br, just studio.

I'll go with others here 67,100 for a peak week on those. Can't see those open for booking yet though.


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2017)

NNerland said:


> Reservation windows are now available - but somewhat limited.  I put in a few January dates and they populated.  Mainly 2 bedroom 148,100.  There appears to be a 176,100 option available, with low availability; so they must have a few that are either bigger or better views.
> 
> I have not been able to find a Star Options chart yet with the rates and options.
> 
> For reference and discussion as well - it doesn't appear at least early on that Los Cabos will have a low season weeks 1-4 like Cancun.  That is Cancun's best value, for option value.  We love that time of year and how far you can stretch your options.



Nevermind.. I used Feb and availability came up.


----------



## cubigbird (May 31, 2017)

What's considered "premium" at the resort?? If we own a 2Bd LO at WLR could we see a bump in SO?


----------



## Markus (May 31, 2017)

There was some talk about the oceanside units increasing in the same manner as the ocean front units in Maui. As an owner of one of these weeks, i would be real happy with that outcome.

Markus


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> What's considered "premium" at the resort?? If we own a 2Bd LO at WLR could we see a bump in SO?


Premium sleeps 8 where the standard only sleeps 6. So Los Cabos isn't necessarily in line with WLR. WLR sleeps 8 but only gets 148,000 SOs for Platinum Plus season where Los Cabos gets 176,000. I would think if they were going to bump WLR, they would have done so already. Perhaps the OS units could get a bump and I think that bump would make sense.


----------



## SMHarman (May 31, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> What's considered "premium" at the resort?? If we own a 2Bd LO at WLR could we see a bump in SO?


Usually a resort seems to need to go back into active sales for a bump to occur.  WLR,  like HRA is fully built out.

HRA is the real sucks to own now. 148,100 for a week with $3k MF


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2017)

SMHarman said:


> Usually a resort seems to need to go back into active sales for a bump to occur.  WLR,  like HRA is fully built out.
> 
> HRA is the real sucks to own now. 148,100 for a week with $3k MF


Wasn't WKORV N/S fully built out when they bumped the Ocean Front units?


----------



## Markus (May 31, 2017)

They may consider doing it when they put the Cancun Westin Regina in active sales.

Markus


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2017)

We just readjusted our reservations for 2018 and freed up a bunch of SOs to book this for May 2018.  We do not need a 2BR as it is just 2 of us but we do not want a studio either.  Just wish they have a 1BR.  I hope 2BR is not a combination of 2 studios...


----------



## SMHarman (May 31, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Wasn't WKORV N/S fully built out when they bumped the Ocean Front units?


But Nanea was coming on stream.


Markus said:


> They may consider doing it when they put the Cancun Westin Regina in active sales.
> 
> Markus


Good point.


VacationForever said:


> We just readjusted our reservations for 2018 and freed up a bunch of SOs to book this for May 2018.  We do not need a 2BR as it is just 2 of us but we do not want a studio either.  Just wish they have a 1BR.  I hope 2BR is not a combination of 2 studios...


The floorplans are on the Vista website.

https://www.vistana.com/destination...llas-spa/villas/100#two-bedroom-premium-villa

https://www.vistana.com/destination...esort-villas-spa/villas/200#two-bedroom-villa

https://www.vistana.com/destinations/the-westin-los-cabos-resort-villas-spa/villas/300#studio-villa

Seems in the orange horseshoe there will be no 1br


----------



## Markus (May 31, 2017)

Here is the 2 bedroom (non premium) floorplan.


----------



## SMHarman (May 31, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> We just readjusted our reservations for 2018 and freed up a bunch of SOs to book this for May 2018.  We do not need a 2BR as it is just 2 of us but we do not want a studio either.  Just wish they have a 1BR.  I hope 2BR is not a combination of 2 studios...



It's technically a combination of two studios but a permanent one. The bedroom does not have what would be the other front door.


Markus said:


> View attachment 4038 Here is the 2 bedroom (non premium) floorplan.


----------



## geist1223 (May 31, 2017)

As to Ocean View or Mountain view from I remember from visiting when it was the Westin all the entrances are on the non-ocean side and all rooms have an Ocean View.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Wasn't WKORV N/S fully built out when they bumped the Ocean Front units?



Yes, but Nanea is very near and has higher SO requirements for ocean front units.  The increases at WKORV/N were for consistency's sake.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 1, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> Yes, but Nanea is very near and has higher SO requirements for ocean front units.  The increases at WKORV/N were for consistency's sake.


I get it, and a lot will depend on how they price the SOs at the new Cancun property when they begin selling the Westin Adventuras Flex program in Mexico. If they have OF units in the new Westin in Cancun, I suspect they will increase the SOs at the ocean side units at WLR.


----------



## r1lee (Jun 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I get it, and a lot will depend on how they price the SOs at the new Cancun property when they begin selling the Westin Adventuras Flex program in Mexico. If they have OF units in the new Westin in Cancun, *I suspect they will increase the SOs at the ocean side units at WLR*.



They stated they were not going to do this at our last owners meeting. My bil asked since he owns wlr.


----------



## tillamookrn (Jun 1, 2017)

Didn't realize they were open already...spotted this today on Interval. States NEW MEMBER RESORT.

June 2-9, 2017, 2 bedroom. Westin Los Cabos Resort Villas.


----------



## bankr63 (Jun 2, 2017)

Markus said:


> View attachment 4038 Here is the 2 bedroom (non premium) floorplan.


Markus, plug in that iPad!!!


----------



## Markus (Jun 2, 2017)

bankr63 said:


> Markus, plug in that iPad!!!


I did! 

Markus


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2017)

tillamookrn said:


> Didn't realize they were open already...spotted this today on Interval. States NEW MEMBER RESORT.
> 
> June 2-9, 2017, 2 bedroom. Westin Los Cabos Resort Villas.


Plenty of getaways out there too, though none of them that I would consider cheap. $2000+ for a week in a 2BR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure I have seen this posted yet, but they did update the 2017/2018 StarOption chart to add the Westin Los Cabos.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen studios available for reservation with star options?
Or maybe there weren't many studios built and the majority of the units are 2 bdrms?
I only see 2 bdrms in the gold plus mud-weeks in September
Interval also has those same 2 bdrm Sept weeks pretty much available too.

We'd like to go in platinum mud season , weeks 41-43 in October.
Does it seem likely Vistana will drop more weeks into II, just as they've done for Nanea?
I could reserve with options next month, but I'd save a lot of options if I could do an II exchange.
Sigh, I guess I should call Vistana about releasing a unit for exchange...

Thx,


----------

